# Hydraulic steering or not?



## Dallas Furman (May 13, 2018)

Its worth it, especially if you have some shear in oncoming seas


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Yes, especially if you run the motor high and a cupped prop.


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2019)

Yes!


----------



## CPurvis (Apr 6, 2016)

What is the added weight and which is easier to maintain?


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

One is 7/16th's of an ounce heavier than the other.


----------



## Pole Position (Apr 3, 2016)

A hell to the yes for so many reasons......


----------



## CPurvis (Apr 6, 2016)

jmrodandgun said:


> One is 7/16th's of an ounce heavier than the other.


IM OUT!!!!


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

CPurvis said:


> What is the added weight and which is easier to maintain?


Maybe 10-15# and once it’s installed there’s basically zero maintenance. The pump is at the helm and the cylinder is on the motor. 
If you run jacked up with a cupped prop and no compression plate with just NFB (no feedback) steering you will be fighting prop torque steer with two hands. 
No tunnel, no JP, single or no cupped prop and you will be fine with NFB steering but man that one finger power steering sure is nice.


----------



## CPurvis (Apr 6, 2016)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Maybe 10-15# and once it’s installed there’s basically zero maintenance. The pump is at the helm and the cylinder is on the motor.
> If you run jacked up with a cupped prop and no compression plate with just NFB (no feedback) steering you will be fighting prop torque steer with two hands.
> No tunnel, no JP, single or no cupped prop and you will be fine with NFB steering but man that one finger power steering sure is nice.


No tunnel but I will be running a jack plate with a cupped prop. I think I'm gonna bite the bullet and drop the extra coin. Rather go ahead and get it now than wish I did later. Plus like I said I really like the idea of the tilt steering. Thanks


----------



## Fishshoot (Oct 26, 2017)

Yes


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

CPurvis said:


> No tunnel but I will be running a jack plate with a cupped prop. I think I'm gonna bite the bullet and drop the extra coin. Rather go ahead and get it now than wish I did later. Plus like I said I really like the idea of the tilt steering. Thanks


You’ll be glad you did.


----------



## commtrd (Aug 1, 2015)

The way I look at it is "Buy Once Cry Once". Then it is properly set up and just go fishing without having to go back and re-do it. What I have experienced is if I try to cheap out I always end up spending more to fix it than it would have to just do it right to start with.

Then again there are the times that big bucks are spent "thinking it is done right" and then have to go do it again anyway. THAT is a real pisser. Another story though.


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

I want hydro steering too. Cable steering is like steering on a 67 beetle. However I don’t have the issue of needing two hands while jacked up, and a cupped prop, it’s just sloppy. And I can get through deck fittings for hoses vs cable through a leaky boot. One day I may step up.


----------



## State fish rob (Jan 25, 2017)

Hydraulic on bay boat 200 etec .Cable on flats boat. F50. No issues. 150 etec on shrimp boat , cable ,not so much Good luck


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Do it now while it's easier to install. You'll want it eventually anyway.

Had cable steering originally with my Mercury 60. Wasn't too bad at first but became messy with the grease and started getting sticky to steer. Engine is mounted on an Atlas jack plate with four-blade Mercury prop.

Bought a U-Flex system as replacement (no tilt available for my side console application) but had to fabricate a couple adaptor rings to compensate for the larger console mounting hole. Came together finally and the mount is rock solid. Have found the higher base unit negates the need for tilt as I can stand and easily steer when needed. It was a pricey upgrade and fair amount of man hours, but I definitely don't regret it.


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

My dad's skiff has hydraulic steering. Feels like a Caddy compared to mine.


----------



## fjmaverick (Sep 18, 2015)

I personally only think you need it if your running a big motor over 100hp

I ran my f70 with the jackplate way up on the 17t with mechanical steering and it could almost drive itself. Well thats after I replaced the old mechanical steering that was in there which I had to keep my arm cranked the entire time to keep it from turning on me. I think the little trim tab on the lower unit helps quite a bit with it also.

Ive also had hydraulic steering boats that dont track straight worth a crap. Constant back and forth correcting. But I think that has more to do with idling and hull design.


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 14, 2016)

I went from a skiff with hydraulic tilt to a skiff with NFS and no tilt. I could live without the tilt, but the first change I made was to get rid of the cable and go hydraulic. There's no comparison.


----------



## Rick88 (Apr 15, 2016)

Can buy a seastar kit for $580 online alot of builders price the same kit at 9-$1100


----------



## TreyC (Jul 24, 2019)

CPurvis said:


> So I am debating on getting hydraulic steering on my new 16ft Skimmer Skiff with 50hp Tohatsu. It will cost an additional 745$ with tilt steering. Not sure if it is worth it. I really like the idea of the tilt steering helm. What is everyone's opinion?
> 
> Thanks
> Chris


For sure go with the power steering


----------



## TreyC (Jul 24, 2019)

And the smaller steering wheel


----------



## Snookicide (Oct 16, 2019)

Do they still sell boats without hydraulic steering? Definitely worth the minimal price difference.


----------



## State fish rob (Jan 25, 2017)

Seems like might small engine to require hydraulic steering. It also comes w / a tiller , correct? preference is something different altogether. Been running 150 on shrimp boat w/ o for 35 years Came w on bay boat. Negative w/ f50 on flats boat


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

State fish rob said:


> Seems like might small engine to require hydraulic steering. It also comes w / a tiller , correct? preference is something different altogether. Been running 150 on shrimp boat w/ o for 35 years Came w on bay boat. Negative w/ f50 on flats boat


See post #3, when running a motor higher than normal on a jackplate with a cupped prop the prop steer is magnified even with a smaller outboard.


----------



## State fish rob (Jan 25, 2017)

^^^will do


----------



## Lowtidelowlife (Aug 19, 2014)

I’m almost completely done with my 78 mako restoration and the one thing I’m more excited about than anything is using hydraulic steering. Although it is a 115.


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

I am converting from my f70la Yamaha 4 stroke back to a yamaha 90++ 2 stroke on my 18x60 flat. Have bad torque steer cause of high mounted engine n cupped prop. New 2 stroke will have a permanent torque tab attached, hopefully it will counteract d pull. If its still pulling will have to source hydraulic steering.

Any suggestions for a basic model n install?


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

I added it to my center V and cannot believe I ever lived without it. You can install yourself up to when you need to bleed the oil and turn the wheel to get the air out of the system. Easy to install if you have easy access to the steering column and a steering wheel that isn't seized up from corrosion. That right there can ruin a weekend. Always grease the shaft and nut!


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

Lowtidelowlife said:


> I’m almost completely done with my 78 mako restoration and the one thing I’m more excited about than anything is using hydraulic steering. Although it is a 115.


I added hydraulic to my Yammie 115 on my center V. Love it. I didn't realize how much muscle I was using to keep that sucker straight before hydraulic steering!


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

No Bait / Lures Only said:


> I am converting from my f70la Yamaha 4 stroke back to a yamaha 90++ 2 stroke on my 18x60 flat. Have bad torque steer cause of high mounted engine n cupped prop. New 2 stroke will have a permanent torque tab attached, hopefully it will counteract d pull. If its still pulling will have to source hydraulic steering.


If you quit fooling around and get a Tran compression plate like I recommended months ago it would kill the torque steer. I had one on my other aluminum hull with a Merc 90 2 stroke and it took two hands before the plate and one finger to steer after. The little anode fin doesn’t do squat for a jacked up motor, I cut mine off.


----------



## Steve_Mevers (Feb 8, 2013)

Hydraulic steering so much safer than cable steering. You never want to think about falling overboard without the kill switch lanyard attached while running across a bay, but if it happens with hydraulic steering the boat will just keep on heading in the same direction away from you, with cable it will go into a turn and possibly start go in circles around you, also known as the circle of death.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Steve_Mevers said:


> Hydraulic steering so much safer than cable steering. You never want to think about falling overboard without the kill switch lanyard attached while running across a bay, but if it happens with hydraulic steering the boat will just keep on heading in the same direction away from you, with cable it will go into a turn and possibly start go in circles around you, also known as the circle of death.


My buddies father was running his bass boat solo, hit a stump, got thrown out and the boat circled around and killed him right after we had graduated high school. No kill switch,


----------



## bryson (Jun 22, 2015)

I know 2 people that have switched from cable to hydraulic steering (60hp and 70hp on Key West 1520 side consoles). Both of them say it's some of the best money they've spent on their boats.

Never used the tilt option, but I can't imagine it's worth the extra money. I feel like I would use it to adjust it where I wanted, and probably never touch it again. That being said, I've never used one so that's just a guess.


----------



## Steve_Mevers (Feb 8, 2013)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> My buddies father was running his bass boat solo, hit a stump, got thrown out and the boat circled around and killed him right after we had graduated high school. No kill switch,


Unfortunately I investigated a lot of accidents just like the one you described, the lucky ones only lost a leg, or arm, but many were fatal.


----------



## Lowtidelowlife (Aug 19, 2014)

Steve_Mevers said:


> Unfortunately I investigated a lot of accidents just like the one you described, the lucky ones only lost a leg, or arm, but many were fatal.


Someone on here had this happen to him. His handle was GTSR or something like that. Has a sabalo skiff. Happened in his Carolina skiff and his jacket luckily got bound in the prop and saved his life. Crab trap buoy at night somehow ended up tossing him from the skiff.


----------



## CPurvis (Apr 6, 2016)

bryson said:


> I know 2 people that have switched from cable to hydraulic steering (60hp and 70hp on Key West 1520 side consoles). Both of them say it's some of the best money they've spent on their boats.
> 
> Never used the tilt option, but I can't imagine it's worth the extra money. I feel like I would use it to adjust it where I wanted, and probably never touch it again. That being said, I've never used one so that's just a guess.


I figured the tilt would be beneficial when going from sitting to standing.


----------



## bryson (Jun 22, 2015)

CPurvis said:


> I figured the tilt would be beneficial when going from sitting to standing.


I don't mind the "bus driver" wheel when sitting, and it works well for standing too. A knob makes things so much easier as well.

Take it with a grain of salt though, since I've never actually tried a tilt wheel.


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> If you quit fooling around and get a Tran compression plate like I recommended months ago it would kill the torque steer. I had one on my other aluminum hull with a Merc 90 2 stroke and it took two hands before the plate and one finger to steer after. The little anode fin doesn’t do squat for a jacked up motor, I cut mine off.


Not familiar with compression plates. Will the plate hurt top speed? I know will help hole shot. Have to drill holes to install?


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

No Bait / Lures Only said:


> Not familiar with compression plates. Will the plate hurt top speed? No
> I know will help hole shot.
> Have to drill holes to install? If you want what I consider the best (Tran) yes you will. Won’t hurt anything.


Answers are in above quote.

http://www.transportboats.com/

http://texasoutdoorsportsman.com/cavplate.htm


----------



## Steve_Mevers (Feb 8, 2013)

Lowtidelowlife said:


> Someone on here had this happen to him. His handle was GTSR or something like that. Has a sabalo skiff. Happened in his Carolina skiff and his jacket luckily got bound in the prop and saved his life. Crab trap buoy at night somehow ended up tossing him from the skiff.


A lot of times just a sharp turn, the stern slips and they get ejected, or they hit a wake wrong.


----------



## hipshot (Sep 29, 2018)

I was in a boat without a kill switch when the pin in the (steering) drag link sheared. The boat (on plane) spun into a hard left turn. All three of us were ejected. I won't wear a PFD in a boat without a kill switch. The boat ran over me (and the other two); the eight year old in a PFD lost part of a foot. His daddy -- a fellow officer and good friend -- got chewed up and temporarily paralyzed. I pushed off the hull as it ran over me and took some prop shots to the leg -- and what an infection I got!--; I'd never have gotten my torso below the prop if I'd been wearing a PFD!!!!!!!! 

If that had occurred (and I'll grant you, it's not a common experience) in a boat equipped with hydraulic steering, there would not have been a hard left turn from prop torque.

I worked a lot of wrecks when I worked on the water: I never saw anyone (with one exception, and he's a vegetable) survive a prop strike. All were fatalities; other than the three of us in my buddy's boat and the vegetable -- who got run over by his best friend. Reckon he's (the friend) tormented?

I had a 70+MPH pad vee hull (a Stratos 285 PRO with a 175 FastStrike and a jackplate with a 25" prop) which I'd upgraded to a no feedback steering system (County Mounties couldn't afford hydraulic steering back in the 90's). Gawd, I had a lot of fun in that boat! But one night, running back to the ramp on the pad as it was getting dark, after terrorizing pathetically few bass, LOL, my empty little head almost suffered a bird strike (those little buggers can sneak up on you at those speeds......) and I reflexively jerked my head to the left and back as I popped my foot off the foot throttle and lost my grip on that luxurious, padded steering wheel (did I tell you I LOVED that boat?) which continued straight, as it would have with hydraulic steering. With standard steering, I guarantee you I'd have totally lost control. Look at hydraulic steering as a safety factor. You may never need a fire extinguisher, but it's nice to have one. You may never need your PFD, but it's nice to have one. 

My new 16' 400 lb. skiff is powered by a 30 hp Honda. One of the first things I specified in the build was hydraulic steering, and I ain't rich. I was scratching to pay for the boat, but I considered hydraulic steering a necessity. Now, I may not be the last word in boating expertise, but I have many thousands of hours logged at the helms of everything from sailboards to 50+ foot offshore tournament boats, and I think my opinion oughta be worth at least some consideration. Or not...... Either way, it's a serious decision worth serious consideration.


----------



## Mike Haydon (Dec 19, 2019)

I dont want to be a jerk, but what you want a cookie? hipshot. That was such a long rant I didnt even understand what you were getting at


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Mike Haydon said:


> I dont want to be a jerk, but what you want a cookie? hipshot. That was such a long rant I didnt even understand what you were getting at


If you would just read instead of glossing over his post so you could talk shit you might have caught that he has experience with a boat without hydraulic steering and it ran over him and others that were ejected. If it had had hydraulic steering it most likely wouldn’t have gone into the death circles due to prop torque. He’s a LEO that has seen lots of boating accidents too. LEO is an acronym for Law Enforcement Officer. He might deserve a cookie if even one person heeds his advice and it in turn saves their life or others.


----------



## Mike Haydon (Dec 19, 2019)

I didnt gloss over it, I tried to read it. It was too long. If he would have just been to the point more than that 1 person would have got it. Sorry ot sounded mean, I should have worded it differently


----------



## CPurvis (Apr 6, 2016)

Mike Haydon said:


> I dont want to be a jerk, but what you want a cookie? hipshot. That was such a long rant I didnt even understand what you were getting at


Kinda sounded like you were being a "jerk"! I understood his point very clearly. Maybe next time you should just move on to another post instead of criticizing someone else's post just because you don't understand stand it or you think it's too long.


----------



## Mike Haydon (Dec 19, 2019)

As I said, sorry. You guys get your feelings hurt to easy. If we all were standing around and I said that it would have been taken as a joke. That's what it was, a joke. Sorry to have messed up your thread. It's a question i wanted answered as well and guess I thought getting to the point would help others more than 3 stories in one. Sorry to all offended


----------



## Mike Haydon (Dec 19, 2019)

You guys are ridiculous. I said sorry like 10 times. It was a joke! It would have been a little sarcastic sounding even in person but wouldn't have been taken this way. I honestly would never be that big of a jerk to actually mean something like that to someone who was seriously injured. Again it sounds different in text than being in person. That's is why I have apologized. Move on


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2020)

this one is gettin’ good!


----------



## Onlyfinol (Mar 30, 2021)

hipshot said:


> I was in a boat without a kill switch when the pin in the (steering) drag link sheared. The boat (on plane) spun into a hard left turn. All three of us were ejected. I won't wear a PFD in a boat without a kill switch. The boat ran over me (and the other two); the eight year old in a PFD lost part of a foot. His daddy -- a fellow officer and good friend -- got chewed up and temporarily paralyzed. I pushed off the hull as it ran over me and took some prop shots to the leg -- and what an infection I got!--; I'd never have gotten my torso below the prop if I'd been wearing a PFD!!!!!!!!
> 
> If that had occurred (and I'll grant you, it's not a common experience) in a boat equipped with hydraulic steering, there would not have been a hard left turn from prop torque.
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot for your post, Hipshot.

I am about to buy a boat, 16f Skiff with 60hp outboard, and wonder if the hydraulic was worth the extra money for such a small boat. Many people answered the question of this post, and mine, on why they would prefer hydraulic. Everyone’s post gives valid reasons, but not enough for me to spend the extra money in a small boat. I was sure that I did not need to hydraulic until I read your story.

I plan to fish a lot on this boat and take my wife and kids for boat rides. I want to be safe when fishing-solo and want to keep my family safe at all costs. Now I think the hydraulic system is worth every single penny.

Thanks again for sharing your story. I am glad you, your friend, and the kid survived such an accident. God bless you all.

Best regards,

JFinol


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Onlyfinol said:


> Thanks a lot for your post, Hipshot.
> 
> I am about to buy a boat, 16f Skiff with 60hp outboard, and wonder if the hydraulic was worth the extra money for such a small boat. Many people answered the question of this post, and mine, on why they would prefer hydraulic. Everyone’s post gives valid reasons, but not enough for me to spend the extra money in a small boat. I was sure that I did not need to hydraulic until I read your story.
> 
> ...


I did some work on hipshot’s skiff and wet tested it, the hydraulic steering sure is nice even on a Honda 30.


----------



## NealXB2003 (Jun 8, 2020)

Every hydraulic system ive seen still has a single bolt that holds the ram to the steering arm. Ive seen that bolt break on more than one occasion and the results are always bad. Albeit with much larger motors than we are talking about here.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

NealXB2003 said:


> Every hydraulic system ive seen still has a single bolt that holds the ram to the steering arm. Ive seen that bolt break on more than one occasion and the results are always bad. Albeit with much larger motors than we are talking about here.


Same with cable steering. What else can you do? I guess you could bolt two 2x4 tillers to the engine and steer it like a rickshaw in case one breaks.


----------

